# software recomendation



## Dan Murphy (Jan 21, 2016)

can anyone recommend a good software, i hear good and bad things about Bob cad, and Aspire


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dan I moved your post to the CNC area


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't know what bad you heard about Aspire, but it beats Bob Cad hands down.

HJ


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Another vote here for Aspire.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is the easy test for you.. Load up the free version of Aspire and fly it. 

see if it does what you want. I have not used Bob Cad so can't comment there. but Aspire has returned its value to me many times over .. Just saying..


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Run Forest run Bob cad is one of the worst I have tried. I should say that I tried it 8 years ago and still they are hounding me to buy it. I have since switched to Aspire and really like it. Don't let the price of Bob cad affect your purchase as it will cost you more in the long run. Just go to CNC zone and check out all the posts with people that have Bob cad cam that are having problems.


----------



## C550th (Feb 11, 2016)

Why Aspire??

It's excellent CAD/CAM, but pricey. You could start out with CUT2D DT. or PRO and work up to Aspire when your hobby pays for it. Never spend more then you will use ever, or it's just costing you extra money for features you aren't inclined to use.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Scottart said:


> Here is the easy test for you.. Load up the free version of Aspire and fly it.


I agree with this. I have been experimenting with both Vcarve Pro and Aspire. Leaning towards Vcarve, because I could always upgrade if I needed to.

I only hope as CNC machines become more popular the price of the software will drift downward...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I use I-Sketchit- pencil, triangles and ruler for me. Never had one fail in 50 years. I do sharpen the pencil when needed.


----------



## Maroslav4 (Feb 11, 2016)

Im using Alphacam and Fusion 360.




Knothead47 said:


> I use I-Sketchit- pencil, triangles and ruler for me. Never had one fail in 50 years. I do sharpen the pencil when needed.


----------

